# Lethargic ewe that is not eating



## 4hgirl (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a one year old ewe that just had a lamb a month ago. She is acting very unlike herself. She is usually bossy and is constantly pushing me out of the way to get food. But today she is acting very slow and isn't interested in eating at all. I have absolutely no idea what could be wrong with her she was perfectly fine yesterday so it's very sudden.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you wormed her recently? Sometimes after they lamb they are more susceptible to worms. Also, can you take her temperature?


----------



## 4hgirl (Apr 26, 2013)

I have not wormed her recently. If that's the problem should I just worm her?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 26, 2013)

It's possible. I would worm here. But also take her temperature if you can. That will tell if there is something else going on. Does she seem bloated at all?  Were they recently put out on fresh pasture?


----------



## 4hgirl (Apr 26, 2013)

She doesn't appear bloated at all. I only have three sheep so I just let them out of their pen every day to let them graze. I'll try to get her temperature but I need to figure out were the thermometer is at.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 27, 2013)

update?

Taking her temp would be my first action!


----------

